# 10/11WT outfit FS



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Reel is a Gold Cup IV Limited Edition w spare spool. As you can see, it's a wide arbor. The line on it is a 11wt WF floating line. Will throw in a 10wt WF floating line. Sorry, don't remember the brands. There's about 150yds of 30lb backing on the spool.



















The fly rod is a G Loomis 10/11WT F10810 Mega IM6 blank I built on. Cork grips and permanently attached fighting butt. Fuji reel seat and Fuji hardloy double and single foot guides. I never finished the build, everything except for the decal just has thread sealant on it. Have extra decals from Loomis if you want to redo that area. Oversized tip. Rod case included.




























This outfit has never been in the salt. Just been to the local lake test casting for guide placement.
$225 for everything.


----------

